# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  How I make some deep thoughts about Uganndan flags!!!

## wittstar

That day I woke up shortly before noon as usually.
Had a cup of tea,a fruit,took my medication and went out.
It was one of those days which are supposed to be remembered as special because of 
their importance in our lives.
I was living since so many years in that country and the time and the day had come when 
I,after I had got an invitation,had to appear to the municipal
office of the city for a talk which would bring an important change in my legal position in that country.
I entered the building and after climbing some stairs knocked at a door:
Come in said a male voice from within that office.

I opened the door and said:Excuse me sir I simply want to know is this the citizenship office.

Ye -responded the man-and you are?

My name is Nobody-said I.

Mr.Nobody -said the man,come in.

I entered the office and allowed me to take a chair and sit down as I was not invited to do so.

The man took a file from the shelves,I guess it was the file where they take notice of any sound our body produces in this country,and then he said:

Mr.Nobody do you know why you have been invited here today!!!
Yes sir-said I,
I understand the people of Ugannda have decided to give me the Uganndan citizenship.

Well Mr.Nobody that's why you have been invited here today.Before that we want to go sure that you
know all the articles of our constitution and that you have taken them to your heart and approve of them hundred percent.
Yes sir said I.
So Mr.Nobody let us start:
Article 1:Freedom of Speech.
Do you know Mr.Nobody that you are free to say anything that the government allows its citizens to 
say in this country.Do you know that if you say things which are disapproved from our Queen 
and from our Government you might be beaten,tortured and even killed,not to speak of the loss of
your workplace or of the right to work!!!
Yes sir-said I.
So Mr.Nobody:Do you approve of the Article nr1 of our constitution,namely the article of the 
Freedom of speech?
Yes sir-said I.  

As you approve of this holy article said the man in front of me,I think it is not necessary
to ask you about other articles of our constitution.
Now Mr.Nobody:Do you think that the Queen of our country is the most attractive lady of the 
Universe?In case you don't Mr.Nobody you do not qualify for the Uganndan citizenship.
I have to be open and honest-said I,her image never moved any liquid in my body,but of course I have 
nothing against it,that the Queen of this country be classified the most attractive lady of the
Universe,as long as she does not ask me to be intimate with her sir.

Very correct responded the man in front of me.
Now Mr.Nobody the third and the last request:Would you be willing to kiss three times 
this flag here our glorious Uganndan flag?
I said:I have had my breakfast one hour ago,and left the table in a hurry to come here,so 
if under these circumstances I am again asked to kiss the flag that would be no problem for me.
So I took the flag,cleaned my upper lip,then cleaned my lower lip,
then a third time for my chin and tongue and put the flag back on its place.

Very good Mr.Nobody-said the man in front of me.
Finally you have to take an oath that you as a new Uganndan citizen will do your best in the
service of the idea of the understanding and peace among nations,namely through the spread of
this flag over every corner of this planet.You have to promise here in a written
form that you will reckon your brains for the rest of your life about what should be done 
in the practice of this nation and of this planet to further
spread our glorious Uganndan flag over all the corners of the Universe.

Sir-said I.If you allow me I have something to say right now sir.
I am living since so many years in your country and as a defacto citizen of Ugannda sir,I have
not waited till you officially give me the citizenship of this country sir to start and make 
thoughts about your flag.
I have made my observations since long ago sir and have been very attentive as to the spread of
the tentacles of the Uganndan flag and I would wish to make a remark sir about this topic,of course
if article one of our constitution would allow me to express my thoughts about the flag of
this country sir.
Speak-said the man in front of me:
Sir-said I.I have noticed that in this country tremendous progress has been made in the spread
and penetration of the flag in all domains of Uganndan life.Only some years after this people
with glorious tricks won its independence sir,the glorious flag started to reappear more and
more intensively in all the fields of the life of this country.First you could see it on every
window of the medical shops  and in the wards of every hospital sir,
which if you allow me to infer might suggest that this glorious
flag sir must possess some curative qualities to its idolaters sir.
Now this flag is to be seen on every bottle of wine and other liquors and on every loathe of
bread you buy in this country.
But I have made my thoughts about it sir,and have found it insufficient sir,quite insufficient 
sir!!!
So what do you have to suggest-asked the man in front of me.
Sir-said I-isn't it a pity sir that the glorious scientists and voodoo priests of this country have not as yet found a trick for the government of Ugannda to be able and stick this flag on every liter of water that flows in this country and on every cubic meter of air we breath.There must be for sure some possibility for the people of Ugannda to be able and invent a trick and let millions and millions of Uganndan flags
hang on the air we breathe everyday to secure at least one flag for every cubic meter of air.
The man in front of me was taking notice of every sound I uttered.
Then he closed his notebook,turned his eyes to the clock on the wall and thus I understood that
I had my initiation ritual as a fresh citizen of Ugannda behind me.

I paid the money he asked from me,310 US dollars and left the office.

----------

